# Luminosité de l'ecran diminue toute seul au minimum



## sehkmet (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour a tous,



Comme tout est dit dans le titre la Luminosité de l'ecran diminue toute seul au minimum d'un 

coup sans aucune raison le seul moyen de retrouvé un ecran eclairé a part eteindre le mac 

c'est d'appuyer sur le bouton pour faire diminuer la luminosité au minimum puis sur celui 

pour l'augmenter 



Quel qu'un aurais le pourquoi du comment ca fait ca ? 


merci a tous


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Août 2009)

Tu n'as pas pu associer ce phénomène avec l'utilisation d'un logiciel quelconque ?
Tu n'as pas installé un petit logiciel - oublié depuis - qui assombrit l'écran et qu' une touche de fonction actionne ?
Cette touche de fonction étant commune avec un autre logiciel ou une autre commande paramètrée ?

Quelle belle paire de cornes ....


----------



## WoSarT (20 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,

Le mien aussi s'assombrit de temps en temps, mais quand il est sur Batterie. Et il me suffit d'appuyer sur la touche augmenter la Luminosité et c'est bon. C'est pas le cas pour toi ?


----------



## Psylo (23 Août 2009)

J'ai le même soucis, je suppose que la Carte graph est en train de lâcher.
La légendaire robustesse des mac....


----------



## olaf1966 (23 Août 2009)

Dans Préférences Système tu trouveras Moniteur et en particulier une case en bas :

"Ajuster automatiquement à la lumière ambiante"

que tu peux décocher si cette option t'ennuie.

De la même façon, dans Economiseur d'énergie, il y a Réduire automatiquement la luminosité de l'écran avant sa mise en veille.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Dans Préférences Système tu trouveras Moniteur et en particulier une case en bas :
> 
> "Ajuster automatiquement à la lumière ambiante"
> 
> ...



Pas mieux


----------

